# Tojiro DP F-798 (7.1" petty)



## alexane (Feb 26, 2013)

After buying a Fujiwara FKM Gyuto 180mm I wanted to get a smaller knife intended as a slicer (like meat or potatoes etc).

The 150mm petty seemed short so after some search I saw this 180mm (7.1") petty knife from Tojiro and I though it would suite what I wanted and would also give me a change to try this brand too.

The knife dimensions are

*• Blade---Double-beveled Cobalt alloy clad 13 chrome stainless steel
• Handle---Eco wood
• Blade Length---180mm(7.1")
• Total Length---290mm(11.4")
• Weight---95gr(3.4oz)*

*• Spine Thickness at heel 1.8mm*

*• Blade height at heel 32mm*

I think this is a new model so for anyone interested these photos may be useful (all dimensions in cm)





  








IMG_3995_handle_height.jpg




__
alexane


__
Apr 1, 2013












  








IMG_3988_total_length.jpg




__
alexane


__
Apr 1, 2013












  








IMG_3989_edge_profile.jpg




__
alexane


__
Apr 1, 2013












  








IMG_3990_blade_height_heel.jpg




__
alexane


__
Apr 1, 2013












  








IMG_3991_blade_height_middle.jpg




__
alexane


__
Apr 1, 2013












  








IMG_3992_blade_height_tip.jpg




__
alexane


__
Apr 1, 2013












  








IMG_3994_handle_length.jpg




__
alexane


__
Apr 1, 2013












  








IMG_3996_handle_width.jpg




__
alexane


__
Apr 1, 2013








I'm quite happy with the knife although I think that a slightly bigger handle would be better but it is not a problem either since my hands are small.

Initial sharpness out of the box wasn't as good as the Fujiwara, the knife could cut arm hair and slice paper but it wasn't as smooth and the area near the tip and near the heel were not sharpened very well.

The edge seems to be a 50/50

Also when pulling a finger vertically on the blade the edge wasn't grabbing like the Fujiwara FKM.

With a 15x magnifier I saw a few areas of the blade that didn't seem to be sharpened very good





  








IMG_4014_edge_closeup_1.jpg




__
alexane


__
Apr 1, 2013












  








IMG_4009_edge_closeup_2.jpg




__
alexane


__
Apr 1, 2013








I was able to restore the edge easily with a king 1000/6000 improving the sharpness and evening it all across the edge (tip to heal).

Alex


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Like most Tojiro knives it could benefit from some thinning behind the cutting edge and a 2mm wide cutting edge.  Your King 1k/6k should put the 2mm edge on it fine, but thinning might require a coarser stone like Bester 500 or Geshin 400.


----------



## alexane (Feb 26, 2013)

The edge is currently about 1mm (I think less) with a 15 degree angle, in order to make it a 2mm wide wouldn't the angle need to change to a much lower degree (or make it asymmetric and have one side wide)?

Alex


----------

